# Estremoz 29.03.2009



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2009 às 22:39)




----------



## Teles (29 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

É pena estragares boas fotos com tantos CopyRight


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

teles disse:


> É pena estragares boas fotos com tantos CopyRight



  Eu até estava a pensar que o nosso amigo Gerofil estava a fotografar os CopyRight

  São óptimas fotos, Gerofil, tenho saudades de ver esse enevoado panorama cá pelo Porto!

   Um abraço


----------



## kikofra (30 Mar 2009 às 11:49)

esta muito bom... as nuvens parecem que caem do ceu


----------



## actioman (2 Abr 2009 às 01:21)

Boas fotografias!

Ficam sempre muito fascinantes estas fotos com a precipitação a cair assim da base das nuvens! 

Aproveito este tópico apenas para deixar estas fotos tiradas no mesmo dia, não muito longe de Estremoz :


----------

